

Swedish artist ships GPS to make world's biggest sketch - astrec
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/05/27/biggest_drawing/

======
pygy
I'ts a massive ad for DHL, if anything ...

Have they really been doing loopings in the Atlantic ??

~~~
cpach
The funny thing is, according to the trustworthy Swedish tech mag Ny Teknik,
DHL denies the artist's claim.

Quick translation from their article:

"- Is it really true DHL transported this GPS brief case around the world? \-
No, it's a totally made up story. We have nothing to do with this, says DHL
Sweden's press spokesperson Cornilla von Plomgren."

[http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/it_telekom/internet/article35...](http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/it_telekom/internet/article358904.ece)

Also, at least I find the artist's choice of motif quite uninspired...

~~~
m0nty
"No, it's a totally made up story."

That was my first guess. There aren't enough straight lines in the drawing for
it to be regular shipping, and I can't see DHL agreeing to fly a plane on such
an irregular route for the fairly minimal publicity it would give.

